# Donate for TTF?



## Walter (Sep 13, 2002)

I just detected that link at the bottom of the pages: 

-- »»» Dontate to TTF @ PAYPAL.com ««« -- 

Aside from the typo, I would be curious whether there are any benefits to expect with such a donation. Has anyone donated so far?


----------



## Walter (Sep 15, 2002)

Well at least the typo has been corrected...


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow. I had not noticed that either. I wonder how long it has been there.


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 15, 2002)

It's been there for weeks. I kept forgetting to mention it.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 16, 2002)

I don't see the problem, if someone wants to donate a few quid to the site owner, fair enough, I am sure it costs enough to keep the site running!!


----------



## Walter (Sep 16, 2002)

I don't see a problem either, I was only curious if there are any benefits to expected from donating, since there was - a while ago - a discussion going on about a similar issue where there was a connection between paying a fee for the site and getting some more democratic process (I think it was RW who brought up the issue back then - I can't seem to find that thread anymore...)


----------



## David Pence (Sep 16, 2002)

There has never been, nor ever will be a 'pay for power' feature here. 

Actually, I intended to remove the link, but only edited the misspelling instead. I must have been tired.


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Webmaster _
> *There has never been, nor ever will be a 'pay for power' feature here.
> 
> Actually, I intended to remove the link, but only edited the misspelling instead. I must have been tired. *



Aaaahhhhh, please? One day (maybe in the coming decade) I will have a job and the money to buy me some real power. If not into a position in the government, but at least on TTF. 

*searching his pockets*
But seriously, I don't have a credit card, so how else could one make a contibution? See, I found an Euro!


----------



## Walter (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm not at all interested in "paying for power", but I would be interested in "paying for democracy" - as I already stated back then...

Meanwhile I found the thread it's here but unfortunately the post where this has been stated by RW has been edited



> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *Actually, democracy does exist. And soon everyone will have a chance to have a say in the Tolkien Forum as they would like it to be. ***Edited by request from the Webmaster***
> 
> Until then though, as I have demonstrated with the personal attack from Harad, who's account is about to dissapear, there is, thankfully, no democracy on THIS forum. ***Edited by request from the Webmaster*** (Yes, even I am not impervious to the powerfull command of Mr. Pence! ) *


----------



## Walter (Sep 16, 2002)

Let's twist again, like we did last summer, 
let's twist again, like we did last year.

Round and round and up and down we go again...

----
P.S.: This post might get me a warning for "insubordination", and maybe anotherone for "disrespect towards forum leaders", but I just couldn't resist....


----------



## ReadWryt (Sep 16, 2002)

I didn't understand your last post, let alone take offence at it. And besides, when did fear of retribution ever stop you from making yourself a pain in _my_ butt?

I would love to know where these delusionous concepts being put forth in your posts derive their origin, or have I actually missed some time that someone was banned or punished on this forum merely for expressing opinions that were unpopular or opposite of those of the staff? I'm just finding it amusing that your posts imply that something you said would warrant more then a snide remark or humbling rebuke...it makes it sound as if you might think so highly of yourself that you think anybody working here might view your opinions as being more then just the opinions of a member of a forum...*Shrug*


----------



## Walter (Sep 17, 2002)

Your post once again speaks for itself, hence I will refrain from commenting on it...

PS: When you did not post for a while I feared you had left for good, but I'm glad to see you're alive and kicking again


----------



## Goldberry344 (Sep 17, 2002)

er, i suppose i could post this here.....

why do we all have a warning level now?


----------



## Halasían (Dec 19, 2002)

Webmaster said:


> There has never been, nor ever will be a 'pay for power' feature here.


 Woo-Hoo! If I wish to donate to defray bandwidth costs incurred by the webmaster, that is my business if he give the means to do so. To expect a 'democracy' for $ paid is foolish. A website is more like a private corporation, with the staff as a sort of board of directors, with final decisions up to the CEO. I would like to say this is a very worth site to donate to in my opinion.


----------



## Walter (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snowdog _
> Woo-Hoo! If I wish to donate to defray bandwidth costs incurred by the webmaster, that is my business if he give the means to do so. To expect a 'democracy' for $ paid is foolish. A website is more like a private corporation, with the staff as a sort of board of directors, with final decisions up to the CEO. I would like to say this is a very worth site to donate to in my opinion.


 If you would like to donate I am sure it will be possible to find an arrangement with the WM.

And, yes I am foolish enough to _expect a 'democracy' for $ paid_, but to top that off I'm foolish enough to even host a democratic site *without any $ paid* ...


----------



## Halasían (Dec 20, 2002)

> I'm foolish enough to even host a democratic site without any $ paid


 Good, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Walter (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snowdog _
> Good, I hope it works out for you.


 Pretty well, so far


----------

